# Buy Silver from the Bank



## SeaBreeze (May 16, 2013)

Haven't taken time to really look at this site, but I heard about it on the radio.  Advice on buying silver from your local bank, which banks participate, etc...http://pro.stansberryresearch.com/1305PWA2OPTIM/OREMP504/ :dollar:


----------



## That Guy (May 17, 2013)

True.  It's very simple.  Just hand the teller a note with these five words:  "Hand over the money, NOW!"

Remember when dollar bills had payable upon demand written on them?  When did that end . . . the sixties?


----------



## R. Zimm (May 19, 2013)

I have read that just buying a hundred bucks worth of rolled dimes or quarters, then searching them for the pre-1965 silver ones, then bringing the leftover coins to a coin roll place (I could do that for free at my CU) will eventually get you some real silver coins. Sounds like a lot of work though.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 19, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> I have read that just buying a hundred bucks worth of rolled dimes or quarters, then searching them for the pre-1965 silver ones, then bringing the leftover coins to a coin roll place (I could do that for free at my CU) will eventually get you some real silver coins. Sounds like a lot of work though.



My Dad used to do that over 40 years ago and the supply was already drying up from all the collectors doing the same thing. Today I can only imagine that 99.9% of the all-silver coins are in collections somewhere. Lord knows I haven't seen any in my change for many years.

Sorry, I've been hanging out with too many survivalists that advocate buying gold and silver - my view is that when society DOES crash, those metals will be less than useless. After - IF - society _does_ rebuild, they may once again acquire value, but in the intervening years people will find FAR more value in ammo and food than gold and silver.


----------



## That Guy (May 19, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I've been hanging out with too many survivalists



I'll get some more dollars for the fire . . .


----------



## SifuPhil (May 19, 2013)

That Guy said:


> I'll get some more dollars for the fire . . .



Yeah, that's pretty much their worth these days. Penny-candy is a thing of the past, ten-cent phone calls are history, you can't even buy a loaf of bread for a dollar - I'm waiting for the day when dollar bills, like pennies, are removed from circulation because of their uselessness.


----------

